# se le cambia



## serendipidity

I need to have this sentence translated.  I have a problem with the "se" and the "le".
"ya sabe que aca se le atiente y hasta se le crian los hijos y se le cambia el scenic".


----------



## Idiomático

Se le atiende, se le crían los hijos y se le cambia le scenic.  Los tres _se le_ están bien.  No sé lo que significa _el scenic_.


----------



## serendipidity

I meant that I needed someone to tell me the correct translation of this sentence in English


----------



## jasminasul

In this case "se" refers to "us, the service providers" and "le" to "you, the client". I hope that´s clear.


----------



## serendipidity

Can you translate the whole sentence in English for me so that I can see?  Thanks.


----------



## chamyto

serendipidity said:


> Can you translate the whole sentence in English for me so that I can see? Thanks.


 
Passive voice :

_ya sabe que aca se le atiente y hasta se le crian los hijos y se le cambia el scenic_

es atendido , los hijos son criados y el scenic es cambiado.

Hope it helps .


----------



## k-in-sc

Nobody seems to know what "scenic" means. Can you please provide more context?
Also, why do you have "atiente" and not "atiende"?


----------



## serendipidity

it is se le atiente. From what I found out from my own research, it means to make an attempt.  It can be the indicative or present subjunctive, one of which is a command and the other is used when a situation is uncertain or unknown, as in this context. 
From what I understand, I think the translation goes something like this, "you know that you should make an attempt to move here, as the children are growing, and to change the scene or environment."
This person is encouraging his friend to move from one country to another, in my opinion.
Scenic is maybe a typo.
What do you think?


----------



## flljob

"ya sabe que acá se le atiente atiende y hasta se le cr*í*an los hijos; además, se le cambia el entorno/se cambia su entorno".

¿Podría ser?

Saludos


----------



## k-in-sc

It should be ''atiende."
I would translate it something like "You know that here you are waited on (= have servants) and (the help) even raises your children/they raise your children for you ..." The last part might mean "and (it would be a change of scenery)."


----------



## Andoush

I'm guessing "el Scenic" might refer to the make of a car... Is this from an ad, Serendipity?


----------



## k-in-sc

Good to know it's a *model* of car (make: Renault), but what would "se le cambia el Scenic" mean? When you move to this country they'll give you a better car too? How does that work?


----------



## chamyto

k-in-sc said:


> Good to know it's a *model* of car, but what would "se le cambia el Scenic" mean? When you move to this country they'll give you a better car too? How does that work?


 
One posibility : One "scenic" ( car )  is changed for another one ( another scenic car )


----------



## mirx

serendipidity said:


> i"you know that you should make an attempt to move here, as the children are growing, and to change the scene or environment."



Sabes, deberías intentar mudarte para acá; los niños están creciendo y también para cambiar de aires y ambiente".

Your original doesn't make any sense.


----------



## serendipidity

You may be right, Andoush!
This is not from an ad, but simply someone who is writing to his friend living in Colombia.  It may be that he is referring to changing the car (scenic is a type of car?)  Can you translate the whole thing to see if it makes sense?
I don't understand what he means by "se le atiente" and "hasta se le crian los hijos"
Thanks!


----------



## Andoush

Yes, yes, the *model* of a car... Sorry about that! It's getting late ...I'd love to translate the whole sentence for you, Serendipity, but I need to know what the context is. "Ya sabe que acá..."  What does "acá" refer to? The country? The company? ...


----------



## k-in-sc

k-in-sc said:


> It should be ''atiende."
> I would translate it something like "You know that here you are waited on (= have servants) and (the help) even raises your children/they raise your children for you ..."


----------



## chamyto

se le atiente ( ¿ atiende ? ) He´s assisted ( you´re assisted = a usted )

se le crían los hijos = his children are brought up ( your children are brought up = a usted )


----------



## k-in-sc

"Hijos" are children. "Hijos varones" are sons


----------



## chamyto

k-in-sc said:


> "Hijos" are children. "Hijos varones" are sons


 
thanks .


----------



## serendipidity

Andoush- yes, the person has a Renault scenic.  So your assumption that it's a car totally makes sense.  Aca means "here" or in the "USA" where that person is residing.  He is trying to make his friend move from Colombia to the US.  That is why he is telling him to change the car.  But I don't understand the beginning.


----------



## k-in-sc

I've told you twice what it means.


----------



## serendipidity

Thanks everyone, I have finally figured it all out with your help!


----------



## Andoush

serendipidity said:


> I need to have this sentence translated. I have a problem with the "se" and the "le".
> "ya sabe que aca se le atiente y hasta se le crian los hijos y se le cambia el scenic".


 

Well I'm glad we've discovered what "the Scenic" was! 
What I interpret is the following: "in the USA, one is taken care of, even one's kids are looked after/brough up/educated and one's car (the Scenic) is changed regularly".

However, K-in-sc's suggestion might well apply, too!

I hope this helps!


----------



## serendipidity

Yes, you are correct, Andoush.  This person is going to take care of his friend, help him raise the children, and buy him a new car!  What a deal!!


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, here in the U.S. the help takes care of everything


----------



## serendipidity

This forum is awesome.  Thanks again my friends.


----------



## Andoush

I have to say I enjoy being a part of this forum, too! 
Take care "amigos foreros"! 
I'm off to bed before my brain cells start short-circuiting!


----------

